# 460 magnum



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

is the 460 magnum cartridge the same as the .450 bushmaster for the 
ar rifle?

can the 450 bushmaster be shot in the 460 magnum pistol?


----------



## AgentV3 (Jan 28, 2008)

No, the .460 Magnum is based on the .454 Casull, which is in turn based on the .45 Colt. It can chamber both .45 Colt and .454 Casull.

The .450 Bushmaster is based on the .45 Professional, which is in turn based on the .284 Winchester.


----------

